# Orsova 1970/71



## Boots 2 (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi there.
I was a junior engineer in the Orsova for a couple of round the world trips. Anyone I know on here ?


----------



## Union Jack (Jul 22, 2009)

If you would like to receive a proper response, may I suggest that it would probably help members to be given some more specific info in order for them to decide whether they know you or not.👍

What a fine looking vessel she was.

Jack


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Jack, I agree 100%, a very fine looking vessel. Her 'near sisters' were good lookers too. Lovely bow... great flare. Best in Orient livery.

The only think I remember about a tour of ORONSAY was that the machinery was painted eau-de-nil. 

Stephen


----------



## Ian860B (Dec 17, 2015)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Jack, I agree 100%, a very fine looking vessel. Her 'near sisters' were good lookers too. Lovely bow... great flare. Best in Orient livery.
> 
> The only think I remember about a tour of ORONSAY was that the machinery was painted eau-de-nil.
> 
> Stephen


The Oronsay was a scary old thing but still my favorite ship.
Jock


----------



## johnpaulgrahamedean (Aug 15, 2021)

Boots 2 said:


> Hi there.
> I was a junior engineer in the Orsova for a couple of round the world trips. Anyone I know on here ?


Yes Sir,...I was a passenger in May and June of 1970 from Southampton to Los Angeles by way of the Panama Canal. I would love very much to hear your Storys and share mine. My name is John Paul Grahame Dean and go by the name of Paul. Pleased to meet you Sir!!
⚔💂🇬🇧💂⚔


----------



## johnpaulgrahamedean (Aug 15, 2021)

Boots 2 said:


> Hi there.
> I was a junior engineer in the Orsova for a couple of round the world trips. Anyone I know on here ?


Hello,...I just arrived home from work. I was very excited to see your message while I was enroute to my house so I couldn't properly respond. I'd love to correspond with you regarding your experiences aboard the ORSOVA. I only have 3 or 4 photographs of our Adventure on the High Seas but would love to see more pictures of the ship. Please do not hesitate in contacting me. I live in Augusta, Georgia, U.S.A.
I'd like to furnish you with my contact information (email, address, phone number, etc., etc.,...) but will wait to hear from you. The time here on the east coast of America is 7:00 pm making it 12:00 midnight in Jolly Olde England. Over & Out.
Paul Dean ⚔💂🇬🇧💂⚔


----------



## Steve Sherwood (Jul 2, 2009)

Ian860B said:


> The Oronsay was a scary old thing but still my favorite ship.
> Jock


Oronsay was scrapped in Kaohsiung at the same time I was there on Shell's Harpula


----------



## Ian860B (Dec 17, 2015)

Steve Sherwood said:


> Oronsay was scrapped in Kaohsiung at the same time I was there on Shell's Harpula


It is my eternal regret that I turned down the opportunity to do the the scrap run on the Oronsay.
Jock


----------



## johnpaulgrahamedean (Aug 15, 2021)

Union Jack said:


> If you would like to receive a proper response, may I suggest that it would probably help members to be given some more specific info in order for them to decide whether they know you or not.👍
> 
> What a fine looking vessel she was.
> 
> Jack


I'm new to this "platform" regarding ships (specifically the "ORSOVA"). Is your statement (above) regarding the "proper response" addressed to me? ,...or someone else?


----------



## johnpaulgrahamedean (Aug 15, 2021)

Ahoy!,...does anyone have any stories and photos to share of the ORSOVA (particularly during May thru June 6, 1970), ....on her voyage from Southampton, England to Los Angeles, San Pedro by way of the Panama Canal???? Awaiting ALL kindly replies.
J. P. Dean ⚔💂🇬🇧💂⚔


----------



## johnpaulgrahamedean (Aug 15, 2021)

Boots 2 said:


> Hi there.
> I was a junior engineer in the Orsova for a couple of round the world trips. Anyone I know on here ?


Ahoy,...is anyone onboard? ⚓🧭
Our Port of Entry was Los Angeles on June 5th, 1970. We sailed on the P&O ORSOVA. Is there anybody out there that may have been aboard on that trek? Awaiting your kindly reply. Paul


----------



## Victor J. Croasdale (Nov 28, 2016)

There's an article about the "Orcades", "Oronsay" and "Orsova" in September 2021 Ships Monthly magazine.


----------



## johnpaulgrahamedean (Aug 15, 2021)

Victor J. Croasdale said:


> There's an article about the "Orcades", "Oronsay" and "Orsova" in September 2021 Ships Monthly magazine.


Oh??,...and what does this article refer to regarding the ORSOVA? I do not have a subscription to the magazine, (didn't even know it existed until you mentioned it). Thank you


----------



## johnmw1 (Mar 2, 2007)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Jack, I agree 100%, a very fine looking vessel. Her 'near sisters' were good lookers too. Lovely bow... great flare. Best in Orient livery.
> 
> The only think I remember about a tour of ORONSAY was that the machinery was painted eau-de-nil.
> 
> Stephen


In the early evening of October 20th 1973, I did my very first cruise on Oronsay sailing out of Sydney. It was also the official opening of the Sydney Opera House by her Majesty Queen Elizabeth I*I *that evening. I will always remember that moment as we pulled away from Circular Quay with all the fireworks going off, it was such a magic moment, and as if it was all intended for our sail away. Oronsay as far as I was concerned at the time was the best thing I had ever done, and the crew and entertainment were great.

Cheers,
John


----------



## johnpaulgrahamedean (Aug 15, 2021)

Boots 2 said:


> Hi there.
> I was a junior engineer in the Orsova for a couple of round the world trips. Anyone I know on here ?


Were you a Junior Officer in the summer months of 1970? If so,...could you please tell me how many days it took for the ORSOVA to travel through the Panama Canal and up to Los Angeles? I believe we arrived in San Pedro, Long Beach on June 5th, 1970.
John Paul Grahame Dean 
⚔💂🇬🇧💂⚔


----------



## johnpaulgrahamedean (Aug 15, 2021)

Boots 2 said:


> Hi there.
> I was a junior engineer in the Orsova for a couple of round the world trips. Anyone I know on here ?


Hello,...I was a 7 year old passenger on board with my Mom & Dad & 2 year old brother in May of 1970. Liverpool to Los Angeles (Southampton to San Pedro).


----------



## Ian860B (Dec 17, 2015)

johnmw1 said:


> In the early evening of October 20th 1973, I did my very first cruise on Oronsay sailing out of Sydney. It was also the official opening of the Sydney Opera House by her Majesty Queen Elizabeth I*I *that evening. I will always remember that moment as we pulled away from Circular Quay with all the fireworks going off, it was such a magic moment, and as if it was all intended for our sail away. Oronsay as far as I was concerned at the time was the best thing I had ever done, and the crew and entertainment were great.
> 
> Cheers,
> John


I liked the Oronsay the best of all the ships I worked on even though she was a bit of a nightmare
IanB


----------



## Boots 2 (Jul 25, 2021)

johnpaulgrahamedean said:


> Hello,...I just arrived home from work. I was very excited to see your message while I was enroute to my house so I couldn't properly respond. I'd love to correspond with you regarding your experiences aboard the ORSOVA. I only have 3 or 4 photographs of our Adventure on the High Seas but would love to see more pictures of the ship. Please do not hesitate in contacting me. I live in Augusta, Georgia, U.S.A.
> I'd like to furnish you with my contact information (email, address, phone number, etc., etc.,...) but will wait to hear from you. The time here on the east coast of America is 7:00 pm making it 12:00 midnight in Jolly Olde England. Over & Out.
> Paul Dean ⚔💂🇬🇧💂⚔


Hi Paul
Apologies for late reply. Have moved house and totally forgot about the thread. My name is Peter Shuttleworth and I was a junior engineer in Orsova in the early 1970s.


----------



## johnpaulgrahamedean (Aug 15, 2021)

Boots 2 said:


> Hi Paul
> Apologies for late reply. Have moved house and totally forgot about the thread. My name is Peter Shuttleworth and I was a junior engineer in Orsova in the early 1970s.


Hello Mr. Shuttleworth, thank you for responding. Perhaps you served aboard the the ORSOVA on the same journey my Mom & Dad and younger brother and I were on. My Green card shows our arrival date in San Pedro, Los Angeles as 06/10/1970. I'd like to know how many days it took to travel from Southampton, England to Los Angeles. We sailed through Bermuda and our first Port of Call was Port Everglades where we went ashore to watch an alligator wrestler. Then to the beach where I got 2nd degree sun burns on my arms, legs and back which had to be addressed by the ships doctor. Then through the Panama Canal and anchored off Acapulco. We took life boats ashore and the day excursion in the town fell short due to an evacuation caused by the heavy rainfall that flooded the streets. If you can tell me anything about the shop but more specifically how long that trek takes, I'd be much obliged. Someone told me 41 days and that sounds far fetched. But another told me 21 days and that may be closer to the truth but I don't know as I was only 7 years old at the time. Paul
⚔💂🇬🇧💂⚔


----------



## Boots 2 (Jul 25, 2021)

johnpaulgrahamedean said:


> Hello Mr. Shuttleworth, thank you for responding. Perhaps you served aboard the the ORSOVA on the same journey my Mom & Dad and younger brother and I were on. My Green card shows our arrival date in San Pedro, Los Angeles as 06/10/1970. I'd like to know how many days it took to travel from Southampton, England to Los Angeles. We sailed through Bermuda and our first Port of Call was Port Everglades where we went ashore to watch an alligator wrestler. Then to the beach where I got 2nd degree sun burns on my arms, legs and back which had to be addressed by the ships doctor. Then through the Panama Canal and anchored off Acapulco. We took life boats ashore and the day excursion in the town fell short due to an evacuation caused by the heavy rainfall that flooded the streets. If you can tell me anything about the shop but more specifically how long that trek takes, I'd be much obliged. Someone told me 41 days and that sounds far fetched. But another told me 21 days and that may be closer to the truth but I don't know as I was only 7 years old at the time. Paul
> ⚔💂🇬🇧💂⚔


Departed Southampton Wed 4th November 1970
Arrived LA Wed 25th November 1970


----------



## Boots 2 (Jul 25, 2021)

Boots 2 said:


> Departed Southampton Wed 4th November 1970
> Arrived LA Wed 25th November 1970


The actual route was:
Southampton - Cherbourg - Lisbon - Barbados - Curacao - Panama - Acapulco - Los Angeles.


----------



## johnpaulgrahamedean (Aug 15, 2021)

Boots 2 said:


> Departed Southampton Wed 4th November 1970
> Arrived LA Wed 25th November 1970


Ahaa!!,....so 21 days! Thank you very much for confirming what I thought to be true. 
⚓🇬🇧⚓


----------



## Boots 2 (Jul 25, 2021)

johnpaulgrahamedean said:


> Ahaa!!,....so 21 days! Thank you very much for confirming what I thought to be true.
> ⚓🇬🇧⚓


The route is interesting.
The schedule says Southampton - Cherbourg - Lisbon - Port Everglades - Nassau - Panama - Acapulco - LA.
I have a handwritten note on the 1970 schedule saying that (for some reason I have no recollection of) Barbados was to be substituted for Port Everglades and Curacao for Nassau.
However I can clearly remember being in Port Everglades on Orsova, but not sure if that was in 1970 or the following year 1971.


----------



## johnpaulgrahamedean (Aug 15, 2021)

Boots 2 said:


> The route is interesting.
> The schedule says Southampton - Cherbourg - Lisbon - Port Everglades - Nassau - Panama - Acapulco - LA.
> I have a handwritten note on the 1970 schedule saying that (for some reason I have no recollection of) Barbados was to be substituted for Port Everglades and Curacao for Nassau.
> However I can clearly remember being in Port Everglades on Orsova, but not sure if that was in 1970 or the following year 1971.


This information is really very exciting for me as it is the only correspondence I've ever had in the past 52 years regarding my quest for information regarding my families immigration from Liverpool to Los Angeles. There are (3) items that my ole factory system clearly remembers as we boarded the ORSOVA in May of 1970 (I don't know what date but would like to know). (1.) The scent of the ocean, the sea salt. (2.) The iron oxidizing on the ORSOVA. (3.) Kerns Apricot juice served with breakfast every morning. I also remember the Beatles song "Hey Jude" being played on the ships radio everyday on the passage. I remember the ship held a "Children's Day" in which all us kids got to go into the wheelhouse (one child at a time), and steer the ships wheel for about a minute. When it was my turn, I spun that helm hard to port,.....then hard to starboard and went out onto the bridge wing to see a big curve in the frothy foam wake that I created. I also remember that the crew somehow rigged M&Ms to pour out of a brass funnel and into our cupped hands to put in our pockets just prior to entering the wheelhouse. My dad (Neville Dean) and I stood on the stern deck of the ORSOVA as we departed England and watched her disappear on the horizon. I remember going into the ships pub with my Dad and having a Coke whilst he had his Ale. That scene was repeated many years later when I became of age, (meeting my Dad in the local pub in L.A.)


----------

